# Anybody done the CVS test?



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I'm 43 and 'second' pregnancy (the first ended in m/c in 2009 at 7/8 weeks) -- we were a month (honestly!) away from IVF when I found out I was pregnant again (and not drinking, quit smoking in Jan-March (it took awhile), really healthy, etc., ) and am now 9.5 weeks -- had a scan yesterday and everything perfect with strong heart-beat (over 160)...I have a minor thyroid condition and bloods will be taken Monday to make sure my very low dose meds are at an ok level, then in week 11, the nucal fold test/bloods before CVS.

I am terrified of having a baby with severe problems, but am also terrified (and tearful) of any risk to this apparently thriving baby -- my consultant is highly skilled at the test and I have already asked for some time off work to relax afterwards -- I don't want to get into the ethical debates about the implications of the results (which I am having and am very, very stressed at ), but if everything comes back ok and no miscarriage, then it IS a good thing, but what if I cause a miscarriage by doing the CVS? But I don't know if I could wait seven more months to find out any bad news, and after a miscarriage, I don't know if I'll ever relax anyway.

Any advice?


----------



## evasmum

Hi, I had a cvs (1 in 4 chance of genetic condition which my first daughter had).

My first thought on reading is why don't you wait for an amnio? You would have to wait a few more weeks but the risk of miscarriage is slightly lower.

My cvs experience was positive. The test itself went really well, my consultant is very experienced also and really put my mind at ease but I was quite stressed afterwards with the worry of miscarriage, I got myself very worked up and got a scan a few days later at my request to check the baby was still ok because I was so worried.

I don't think anyone can tell you what to do, I'm honestly not sure what I would do in your situation even though I will definitely have a cvs in my future pregnancies without a second thought (because of the risk).

Congrats on your pregnancy by the way and good luck with your choice :flower:


----------



## SabrinaKat

My DH and I thought if we had to make any really difficult decisions, at least it would be easier at 11 weeks, rather than wait until 16 weeks (I am already in tears even thinking about this), but that if everything was ok, then good. 

Am very sorry about your loss, but cross fingers for the new little one.

Regards


----------



## kosh

i had a cvs done at 12-13 weeks. i guess that i was in a similar position to yours, i needed to know _and_ quickly. i totally understand what you say about your fears and the possible implications. i felt exactly the same. 

as i understand it, the risk of mc for a cvs or amnio are directly related to the experience of your doctor, as the main risk is during the procedure itself. some people say that amnios are less risky, but my friend (in a diff country, diff system etc etc) was told exactly the opposite. still, they do say that there is less risk if you rest and take it very easy afterwards.

for me the procedure itself was better than i expected. of course i was ultra-stressed (before and after) and as evasmum said i also asked for a scan soon after to check that everything was ok. 

no one can tell you what to do, only you know what's the best _for you_. PM me if you want to talk. :hugs:


----------



## Septie

First off, congrats on the pregnancy! Oh boy...I've had 2 cvs for my 2 pregnancies - both of them through the vagina, and both of them with specialists (not my regular obgyn). The first one was somewhat painful - but totally uneventful afterwards. The second one was extremely !! painful (they had to press and hold the uterus in strange ways to access the placenta, I think), and I had bleeding and some cramps for a couple of days afterwards. Very frightening. For the first pregnancy, I also had to have an amnio (long story) - very easy, no pain, no cramping. I am a bit younger than you (now 37), and would likely do a cvs again, as I couldn't face the bad news when 16+ weeks along. BUT: Given your age, and fertility issues, and the fact that it's your first baby - I wouldn't know if I'd do an amnio or cvs at all, or wait until other screening, especially ultrasound (I guess blood tests would give you high risks of down just because of your age) - you can still do an amnio if the big ultrasound, or the nuchal fold test show issues. And I have read that previous miscarriages increase the risk of cvs, but check with your provider. Ultimately, you have to think about the worst possible outcomes in either case. An unexpected chromosome problem because the ultrasounds were fine and you didn't get a test, or the non-negligible risk of no kid at all if you miscarry after a test (given your fertility problems).
Sorry for the long drawn out message - there are actually studies that argue that advising only "older" women to get the testing done is nonsense, because a miscarriage is much "worse" for them (I am putting that in quotes - because a miscarriage is always a loss) precisely due to the more prevalent infertility issues with advancing age.


----------



## christyscott

Congrats on your pregnancy. 

I have had a cvs due to screening positive on the nuchal translucency scan- 1:4 chance of a genetic issue. I had no plans to undergo a CVS initially, however, that changed when I received the outcome of my prenatal screening. I had just turned 35. If you want more details, i can send them via a private message.

I was completely sure that I would undergo a CVS instead of the nuchal scan in the event that I became pregnant again after my last ordeal. I am currently pregnant and the moment I became pregnant I totally changed my opinion. I was too afraid of being that *one* out of however many people who has a miscarriage. I did not feel that the risk, however, small was worth losing the pregnancy. I underwent the nuchal scan, and I will have a level two ultrasound done in a few weeks. I have opted out of invasive testing this time around due to my risk of the invasive test being much higher than the chances of the baby having a genetic issue again.

This is a very personal decision for you. Do what you feel ultimately is right. However, if I were you, I would contemplate undergoing the nuchal screening and making a decision from there.


----------



## knitbit

I had abdominal CVS with my last pregnancy because the placenta wasn't reachable trans vaginally. I guess abdominal CVS has risks more like amnio. I had cramping for a few days, but I took it easy and it was fine.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Thanks -- I spoke with my counsellor (starting seeing one after the m/c and to deal with all those issues that we push away until a major crisis happens, etc.,) and I am torn -- on one hand, I want to be excited about this pregnancy (yeah! Me and Carla Bruni pregnant at 43!) and total fear. 

I think I will do the non-invasive nucal fold/blood tests on the 17th and then see what that tells us. I haven't bought any maternity stuff, and am taking this one day at a time, but boy -- I could use a cigarette (I quit a few months ago in preparation for IVF) and a glass of wine right now!


----------



## Caezzybe

Not wishing to be nosey, but why are you thinking of having a CVS? Is it because you are older and want to be sure? I'm just asking in case one of your medical team has recommended it on grounds of age or something, usually it's not done unless the nuchal fold/bloods come back as high risk no matter what the mother's age (except if there was a previous pregnancy with an anomaly).

I hope things go well no matter what testing you decide to opt for. xx


----------



## SabrinaKat

It's because I'm older and want to be sure. Also, I have experience of downs in my extended family (my stepfather's family) and I know how difficult it can be, etc., etc. Beyond knowing, I keep changing my mind about doing the cvs test and what the consequences of 'knowing', if that makes sense.

Sigh.


----------



## mamawannabee

I was also one cycle away from IVF when we got pg and being young I chose against any blood or nuchal screening tests. I thought the chances of anything being wrong were so low that I just didn't need to deal with the stress of a false positive. Then came the 18 week u/s and news that LO could have ds and I questioned why I didn't say yes to the screening. They sent us for a level 2 u/s and basically said the same thing, and I fell into the debate of whether or not to have an amnio. The decision we came to was to not bother, as we would continue the pg no matter what and I couldn't handle having the testing done and then miscarrying from it and the results coming back as baby was totally fine. I don't mean to sway you away from the CVS but maybe see what your blood results come back as and get the test only if your risk is high?


----------



## collie_crazy

I had to have 3 seperate CVS tests done on my first pregnancy, not because of my age (I am only 25) but because of an increased NT measurement. The first time the needle was inserted they couldnt get any tissue, the 2nd they thought they had enough and sent it off to be tested only to find out the next day they hadn't got enough for testing - the third worked. 

Our results werent good. Our little girl had Turners syndrome and sadly passed away 2 weeks ago - but that wasnt due to the CVS. 

We were told the miscarriage rates for the CVS was double that of the amnio but still low at 1-2% depending on who was doing it / the hospital etc. It wasn't a pleasant procedure but I am glad we had it done and found out what was wrong with our daughter. It didn't change our minds with what we would have done - we did decide to carry on the pregnancy but unfortunately our little one got worse and couldn't make it to be with us. 

I hope if you decide to have the CVS done it goes easy for you and you get the results you hope for. It wasn't extremely painful, more unpleasant and is over wth in minutes :hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Thanks, everyone...

Saw the consultant again today (my first appointment for bloods/underactive thyroid clinic next week) and she re-iterated that after the blood test/nucal fold, we would discuss, but not to stress/worry...and she thinks my overall health is very good, so it's just a waiting game...sigh. 

But good news! I only gained a pound or so! I thought I had gained at least 10 lbs (I lost about 2 1/2 stone, 40 lbs for IVF last year and then fell pregnant, so here's to crackers and soup to help that nausea (sp)?). Best wishes to all !!


----------

